# how do we CAE test?



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

We have never tested any of ours for CAE, 2 of them were from a friend who has a closed CAE free herd, 2 were born here, and Zena's prev owner swears that she tested and her herd was neg, but she didnt have the paperwork.... :shrug: (she said we could check with somebody, idk, my mom knows who)So what do you have to do? I saw in someone else's post something about driving it to the state lab, we have no idea where that is. If its in Atlanta... thats 4 hrs away! I hope theres something closer.
Also, what all should we test for? We know of CAE, CL, and brucellosis (if thats spelled right lol)
:whatgoat:


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I just draw the blood from the goats and send in to BioTracking ( www.biotracking.com ) for CAE, if you want to test for CL and anything else then I would send it to Pan American Vet Labs ( http://www.pavlab.com/services/index.html ) They are fairly low cost compared to WADDL. You can send one sample to them to test for CAE, CL, Johnes, Brucellosis, and several others if you want. Personally I don't test for brucellosis mostly because I am in a state that A. does not require it and B. My vet said it is slim to nothing for goats to have it and a waste of money to do whole herd tests unless someone is buying a goat and wants that goat tested. You would need to check with your state if they are Brucellosis free or not. I have tested for CL and Johnes, but didn't this year only because I just wanted the CAE done so I sent it to BioTracking.

If you do choose to test for brucellosis, I would have it done by the vet through the state, that way after so many years of whole herd testing you can be certified/accredited brucellosis free. I don't know how many years it takes for that, but your vet would know.

Basically, if you don't have abcesses or goats over 2 years of age wasting away I would just test for CAE through BioTracking.


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

We have had a couple of small abcesses on 2 goats but they had a big ol thorn sticking out of oreo's and a splinter out of lil bit's (both out of a batch of exceedingly weedy and thorny hay, have always checked the bales better than that since), and once they were healed never saw any sign of it again. Otheriwse everyones healthy as can be.


----------



## LoneStarChic (Jan 19, 2012)

If you shoot Chuck at Biotracking a message, they will CAE/Pregnancy test your samples, then shuttle them over to WADDL for CL testing.... That way only one sample is needed. Biotracking charges $10 to do this, no matter how many samples you send in..... You pay CL testing fees to WADDL. 

If you google how to draw blood on a goat, lots of stuff will pop up. I watched a youtube video, then went out & did it the first time, pretty easy  Biotracking has shipping/packaging instructions on their site so you know how to package & mail your samples....


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

Yea Mom knows who to stick them. So far I havent had to, though I need to learn how. Needles creep me out!!!! :doh:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I draw blood myself and sent to WADDL. If you are only doing CAE then Biotracking is good and as stated they also will take your samples to WADDL for other tests if you want.


----------

